# TTC #1 naturally at 42 - Anyone else?



## MindyMoo (May 24, 2011)

Hello there

I've just turned 42.  We have been TTC now for nearly 5 years.  I had a MC in Sept 2007 at 12 weeks and no success since  

We have had all the tests and they came back fine.  We decided against having fertility treatment and so continue to try naturally.

I'd love to hear from anyone else in the same or similar situation to us?
xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear MindyMoo

I'm not in a similar situation to you as you can see from my profile but I just wanted to wish you good luck.  Like you, our tests were fine but, unlike you,  I had never managed a whiff of a BFP in almost 10 years by the time I was 42.  We went down the IVF route as our last resort and were incredibly lucky that it worked. Sending you lots of     


Ellie


----------



## MindyMoo (May 24, 2011)

Hi Ellie

Thank you for your reply and huge congratulations to you!!  That is so amazing and inspiring - send some of your good luck my way if you can..................


----------

